
Diep.io - Matheus28
http://diep.io/
======
Matheus28
I'm the developer of it, feel free to ask me questions about the stack.

In brief: The client side and the server side are both written in C++, and
they share a lot of the game code. The clientside is compiled to Javascript
using emscripten, and uses the canvas 2d API directly. There's also a load
balancer which is coded in C++ (the lb.diep.io endpoint). Servers connect to
it to inform their status, and clients query it for a list of servers. It also
handles the auto scaling (as it works across several providers, at the moment
only Linode servers are enabled).

One interesting bit is that the client is able to swap its code pretty easily,
so releasing updates is very smooth (outdated servers start kicking clients as
they die, clients update themselves without reloading the page, and connect to
an updated server).

------
Accelerator
Hi. You should put up a system that prevents early deaths. A 20 seconds
invincibility time frame would be a good way to allow low level players to get
started safely. It would also prevent high level players from getting free
points easily.

Looking forward to seeing the new features you're working on.

------
Tester122
Add more enemies that can attack you (Stronger one close to blue patch)

and more different shape of XP rock. More colors more fun. Add option for
different background. A score system would also be cool (Points for breaking
stuff and kill)

1 or 2 new weapon and voila.

------
gus_massa
Add an option to fire always. Since there are no extra points for accurate
shots or a sniper like gun, the better strategy is to just fire continuously.

------
bawigga
Super fun!

As more people started playing I could definitely feel the game lagging. I've
also experience about 3 game freezes where I had to shut down the tab.

------
snoopdogglion
Too hard i keep get kill and im level 1 try make it more hard level up
(Giants)and will you allow add hacks to game?

